# TEK-4 from HTG and a 2'x2' tent



## Wetdog (Feb 3, 2011)

Was just looking at HTG's latest upgrade for the PL-55 bulbs. It is a 4 bulb version of the TEK-2 (2-2' bulbs, 5000 lumens each), that I am using now for veg lighting.

The size of the light is 2'x2' and puts out 20,000 lumens. I'm thinking, cram that sucker in a 2'x2' tent and you have that magic number of 5000 lumens/sqft.

Never tried my T-5's for flower, but that would seem to make a nice small set up.

Too broke to try it, but it still looks interesting and way better than the CFL's most use in a tent that small.

Wet


----------

